# Games Day Forge World Goodies



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Haven't seen these up here yet. 


Legion Sicaran Battle Tank 










Castellax Battle Automata-









Iron Hands Contemptor. In the background is the Sons of Horus Contemptor, but there don't seem to be any other pictures of it that I've found yet-









Sons of Horus Command-









Magus Dominus-









Legion Assault Squad with Power Weapons-










I'm pretty stoked to see some new Sons of Horus stuff! I'm not sure how I feel about the Sicaran, but I figure a new tank is still a welcome addition to the armoury, even if all it is is something to bridge the gap between Predator and Fellblade as a heavy weapons platform.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm digging the model version of the IHs contemptor dread. Have to be honest I'm not much for the Assault Squad with power weapons. As for the FW tanks, nice but won't buy


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Like most of it, love the automaton, but dem Lady Deathstrike hands.... not working.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I am digging those mechanicus models.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Love the IH Contempt and that Battle Robot, that thing is fucking awesome. Son's of Horus look cool as well. I'm a little miffed at that Assault Squad with power weapons... seems to only be a set of lightening claws.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Jacobite said:


> Love the IH Contempt and that Battle Robot, that thing is fucking awesome. Son's of Horus look cool as well. I'm a little miffed at that Assault Squad with power weapons... seems to only be a set of lightening claws.


I see a power sword. The model on the right has it. But yeah, i'm with you on that one. Still, they all look amazing.


----------



## Ddraig Cymry (Dec 30, 2012)

I love the look of those lightning claws! Might have to pick up a squad or two of those assault troops when I'm doing my Night Lords. As overpriced as they may be (Looking at you, mister $1,000 Tau Manta), Forge World produces some damn fine models.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

Most of it looks good to me. Is the Magus Dominus suppossed to be an Ad Mech HQ or just another of their robots? I thought their leaders were called Magos.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Seems everytime I want to make an HH army more stuff comes out which replaces the models I was originally going to get. How long do you think this will continue to happen because if it keeps happening I won't be starting one until all the new stuff is out there.

Edit: I think the Magos Dominus maybe a HQ


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Aww, ickle baby tank! Coochy coochy coo! :laugh:


I want six :so_happy:


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Has that Whirlwind got an Anti-Air flak gun on it? Looks like it to me.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Scorpius Pattern? Nope, it's still a Whirlwind pattern AFAIK. It's just a similar design launcher to the handheld Legion Missile Launcher.

I love the Sicaran Battle Tank. Be interesting to see how it fairs against a Predator; TL Autocannon and Lascannon sponsons does not seem to be anything special (unless it's AV14/13/12 or something daft like that).


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

In the legion list the whirlwind can be a dedicated anti air vehicle anyway.


----------



## Cypher871 (Aug 2, 2009)

Vaz said:


> The Scorpius Pattern? Nope, it's still a Whirlwind pattern AFAIK. It's just a similar design launcher to the handheld Legion Missile Launcher...


:laugh: I never noticed that till you pointed it out.

I found this on FW's site


> An ancient variant of the more common Whirlwind missile tank, the Scorpius was designed with a single purpose in mind – the destruction of heavily armoured infantry. The Scorpius variant replaces the Whirlwind’s multiple missile launcher system with the intricate drum-fed scorpius launcher, whose implosive warheads are devastating to armoured infantry and light vehicles. The Whirlwind Scorpius’ origins lie in the dark days of the first inter-Legion civil war and, in more recent times, it has become an all but forgotten relic amongst some Chapters as the ability to manufacture its complex munitions has become a forgotten art, but for other Chapters it still remains a potent weapon of war.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

I want that robot.


----------

